# Happy Hedgies



## PB&J (May 8, 2011)

I only posted once before so a refresher is needed. 

Approx two months ago I got two "presents from my boyfriend. He got me two rescue hedgies. I never owned one before and I was totally unprepared. I didn't ask for them, I simply mentioned that I thought they were cute so he went out and rescued the two I have now (Peanut Butter & Jelly, I let an 8 year old name them). It was a happy surprise, I just wasn't prepared. He brought both of them home in one cage with pine bedding, a washcloth, and a chewed up water bottle (that is how the previous owner kept them). I knew that was unacceptable being as one is male and the other is female.
I went out to PETSMART and spent about $100 worth of stuff that I later found out was all the wrong stuff. I had them in rabbit cages with water bottles and some hedgehog food that I assumed was good for them. THEN I got home and started researching hedgehogs and found this site. When I first got them, they were miserable. They would huff and puff at me just for going near their cage let alone hold them. I changed their enclosures to the biggest totes I could find, took out the aspen bedding and switched to fleece liners, got rid of the water bottles and added another bowl, started feeding them catfood and mealworms as treats, added a TP tube, and got bigger wheels for them to run in. Now they're super happy. I hold them and let them roam around whenever I get the chance. I even give them baths and they dont freak out. So, I would like to say thank you everyone on this site both that responded to my original post and people that post whenever they get the chance. You guys are the entire reason my hedgehogs no longer hate me. 

oh and since I took those pics I used the treatment that was recommended on this site and their ears are no longer dried out.

thanks everyone <3


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ahhh, they are so cute!!!! :lol: I am jelouse! :shock: Well I am still happy with mine! They are just so cute! My hedgie had that problem, we bonded when I gave him baths, poor thing had fleas when i got him!!!! :shock: He really loved me after I got rid of them!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So glad things are going so well for you and the hogs!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! Good for you for doing your research! AND for making needed changes. They are adorable! I'm so glad everyone's happy.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

what cuties! glad you're all happy!


----------

